# Hi new girl who loves working & playing on boats!



## Robbyn (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi

My name is Robbyn I am 46 I have an Endeavour 32 ft Sailboat in Buffalo New York that I named Fragile because of the condition I found her in and my passion for stained glass.

After four years of labor and love, she is now a keeper that one day I hope to make my way south to the keys.

I have been on sailboats since I was five, my parents owned a handful of varies Catalinas thru out my life time. It saddens me that we have such a short sailing season in Buffalo NY as I ♡ every minute I have working and playing on my boat.

Hope to learn more about Bluewater sailing on here and how to prep my boat.


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

*re: Hi new girl who loves working & playing on boats!*

Good to hear about you and your boat, I'll wait for some pictures as it sounds interesting! Welcome to sail net! Sure you will get a lot of information here....Dale


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

*re: Hi new girl who loves working & playing on boats!*

Welcome Robbyn.. a few more posts and you can post pictures of Fragile.. (it's a rule )


----------



## Lou452 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Hi new girl who loves working & p laying on boats!*

Hi welcome, I grew up in near Erie PA. The season is short but it is a Great Lake I miss the Lake ! 
Sounds like you have a nice boat and the ability to stick with it.
Kind Regards, Lou


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Robbyn,

We just got back from a nice vacation in the Keys. I can see why you want to cruise there. 

When you see how close the Bahamas are, you may want to go there too.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Robbyn (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome.... 

so glad they have these sites I learn so much.. 

I am a better reader then poster 
I am terrible at the computer but it is well worth my effort..


----------



## Robbyn (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey Lou,

Erie is nice they have the Erie Dover Race each year.

I came thru two years ago via the Welland canal from Lake Ontario which gave 
me many more places ie Toronto to sail to so I am still adjusting.

The lake is also very shallow and makes for interesting sailing in storms.


----------



## Robbyn (Jan 15, 2014)

Brad thanks for the post and welcome... Yes the Bahamas
are very close  

Hope I just stay true to myself and follow my dream...m its just
so beautiful down there.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome! Sounds like you'll bring an interesting perspective. Looking forward to those pics!!


----------



## Robbyn (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank You Jim ... looking forward to being part of the group.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Robbyn said:


> Thank You Jim ... looking forward to being part of the group.


Ok, no reason to use the future tense. You are hereby part of the group, with all the rights, privileges and anchor arguments therein.

Just get to 10 posts so you can post pictures, I think that's the last hurdle.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## ehmanta (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome Robbyn,
On your way South, be sure to allocate enough time to explore the Chesapeake! There are too many gunkholes and nice towns to visit around the bay to list here but well worth the time

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

Robbyn said:


> Brad thanks for the post and welcome... Yes the Bahamas
> are very close
> 
> Hope I just stay true to myself and follow my dream...m its just
> so beautiful down there.


Welcome aboard. Come south. It's wonderful and warm here.

And, yes, the Bahamas are more beautiful and more fun to sail in than they even appear in pictures and articles.

I sailed there my first time in 1987 when I was 29 and I still remember thinking, "I can't believe I waited until I was 29 to visit a place so cool, and beautiful, and close." (I live on the Mississippi gulf coast).


----------



## Robbyn (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi Tom 

Thank you for the welcome!

I actually chartered out of Rock Hall Md years ago and enjoyed
the Cheasapeek and Baltimore very much - the crab nets and jelly fish I remember
were every where but it was beautiful.


----------



## Robbyn (Jan 15, 2014)

Group9 

I think you hit the two words that are becoing more important
lately to me, cool to visit but warm... it has been very cold around
here.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard! Good to see another Lake Erie sailor here.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a friend who has an Endeavor 32' on the Chesapeake that I've enjoyed sailing on several times. 
Great boat for cruising.
I'm looking forward to seeing how/if you used your stained glass talents when refurbishing "Fragile".
You'll pass me when you cruise down the Hudson River on your way south. My boat is near the Tappan Zee bridge. Transient moorings are still only $25 per night at the Nyack Boat Club. 
Welcome to sailnut.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

CalebD said:


> I have a friend who has an Endeavor 32' on the Chesapeake that I've enjoyed sailing on several times.
> Great boat for cruising.
> I'm looking forward to seeing how/if you used your stained glass talents when refurbishing "Fragile".
> You'll pass me when you cruise down the Hudson River on your way south. My boat is near the Tappan Zee bridge. Transient moorings are still only $25 per night at the Nyack Boat Club.
> Welcome to sailnut.


Caleb helped me out early on with his endless supply of tools and supplies. We've sailed together many times. He's a good person to know.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## FirstCandC (Mar 26, 2013)

Great dream, it will be well worth it. 
Welcome to Sailnet!


----------



## Robbyn (Jan 15, 2014)

CalebD said:


> I have a friend who has an Endeavor 32' on the Chesapeake that I've enjoyed sailing on several times.
> Great boat for cruising.
> I'm looking forward to seeing how/if you used your stained glass talents when refurbishing "Fragile".
> You'll pass me when you cruise down the Hudson River on your way south. My boat is near the Tappan Zee bridge. Transient moorings are still only $25 per night at the Nyack Boat Club.
> Welcome to sailnut.


I have stained glass lamps on board of course but when I relayed my floor I used beach glass and stone to do my bildge covers as some of my teak tiles were past saving.... I plan on carrying the idea through on the countertop this spring when I redo them!

That is a very good price for an overnight dock when a yacht club isn't around! We had friends just take a Catalina 36 from Buffalo to Key largo Sept 27 - December 15 they had a blast!


----------



## Robbyn (Jan 15, 2014)

FirstCandC said:


> Great dream, it will be well worth it.
> Welcome to Sailnet!


I think so.... A lot of people like to talk you out of it! I am not entirely sure why...

I guess living on a boat to some seem truly insane but I know when I am doing here in Buffalo I love it!


----------



## Robbyn (Jan 15, 2014)

bljones said:


> Welcome aboard! Good to see another Lake Erie sailor here.


Where on Lake Erie do you sail out of!?


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

BLJones hails from Port dover, ON.

Pictures of the stained glass lampshades?


----------



## Robbyn (Jan 15, 2014)

CalebD said:


> BLJones hails from Port dover, ON.
> 
> Pictures of the stained glass lampshades?


Cool a bunch of boats from or dock do the Erie Dover maybe we
will bump into each other next June..


----------



## Robbyn (Jan 15, 2014)

Robbyn said:


> Cool a bunch of boats from or dock do the Erie Dover maybe we
> will bump into each other next June..


I have an album on here but dont know how
to post pictures  a true newbie who has no 
Computer skills...


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Robbyn said:


> I have an album on here but dont know how
> to post pictures  a true newbie who has no
> Computer skills...


When you reply, look for a button below the typing window that says "Manage Attachments". A new window pops-up.

Hit "Browse" and find the picture on your computer, then hit "Upload". The picture will appear like the attachment "picture" below.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I started out on big boats on Lake Erie (the other side) out of Catawba Island Ohio, but am now in Beacon NY. I will buy you a beer if you anchor out by us on your way down the Hudson! 

Photos are necessary, I am intrigued by the idea of the beach glass.


----------



## Robbyn (Jan 15, 2014)

miatapaul said:


> I started out on big boats on Lake other side) out of Catawba Island Ohio, but am now in Beacon NY. I will buy you a beer if you anchor out by us on your way down the Hudson!
> 
> Photos are necessary, I am intrigued by the idea of the beach glass.


I promise... as soon as I am allowed to post.I will...

I am working on inserts for my ugly beckson ports for privacy and of course
cosmetics.

A beer is always good


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

OK, you have more than enough post. Quit teasing us!!!


----------



## CharlzO (Nov 12, 2013)

I checked the album, great looking craft! And looks like you are enjoying it to the fullest!


----------



## CaptLDL (Nov 15, 2013)

Welcome- this is a great site for information and fellowship! Enjoy!


----------



## Robbyn (Jan 15, 2014)

CharlzO said:


> I checked the album, great looking craft! And looks like you are enjoying it to the fullest!


Am having fun.. new projects just six weeks away... This winter flew bye


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

I just checked your album, too. You have it going on, girl!


----------



## Scott McD (Dec 7, 2013)

Welcome robbyn

Scott


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I looked at your album, nice looking boat, nice looking family, nice looking sailor, and nice looking weather! Your sailing season must be short there for sure, but that really seems to make folks enjoy it all the more!


----------



## Robbyn (Jan 15, 2014)

miatapaul said:


> I looked at your album, nice looking boat, nice looking family, nice looking sailor, and nice looking weather! Your sailing season must be short there for sure, but that really seems to make folks enjoy it all the more!


Thank you... and yes its extremely short 120 days .. today its 3 degrees so
But whr n the weather changes its great!


----------



## Robbyn (Jan 15, 2014)

Group9 said:


> I just checked your album, too. You have it going on, girl!


Not bad for a girl huh !!


----------



## rbyham (Dec 25, 2012)

Welcome aboard Robyn. I heat ya in short sailing season. I grew up in Erie... Nuf said... My brother still runs Bayshore Marine there in town. I keep telling him to come to Charleston where I now live and sail all year. To which he responds, so why would I want to move to a place where I have to work on boats all year... Guess he loves the winter down time... Oh well... Also my Hinterhoeller hr28 still has home port of Niagara on her transom here in Charleston. Research tells me she was built in 1966 in Niagara on the Lake... Again welcome...


----------



## Lou452 (Mar 2, 2012)

RB I can remember a visit to Bayshore marine. I was a kid amazed that they could put a boat in a rack with a fork truck and stack them up. Erie is a place I miss but not the winter. The economy fell apart And I left. It is nice to visit. The lakes are clean. The best summer a body could ask for. Most of us could not afford to cruise all year so it works out. I hope they can keep the Asian Crap out but that fish is on a mission. 
Good day, Lou


----------



## Robbyn (Jan 15, 2014)

rbyham said:


> Welcome aboard Robyn. I hear ya in short sailing season. I grew up in Erie... Nuf said... My brother still runs Bayshore Marine there in town. I keep telling him to come to Charleston where I now live and sail all year. To which he responds, so why would I want to move to a place where I have to work on boats all year... Guess he loves the winter down time... Oh well... Also my Hinterhoeller hr28 still has home port of Niagara on her transom here in Charleston. Research tells me she was built in 1966 in Niagara on the Lake... Again welcome...


I am with you ... I can wait for a reason to leave.... I think in reality it will be a while though. I really don't know anyone down south yet and none of my friends have actually left for warmer waters. Glad you got out!

I will have to check Bayshore Marine out... I don't personally know it I have only been on Lake Erie to Short seasons.


----------



## Robbyn (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey Sailnet Friends 

I decided last minute to head down to the Keys on Wednesday and I am looking for some of the salvage stores you have all been talking about for sails and parts...

Can anyone tell me where some of these shpps are.... I love exploring shops like this while am on my travels. I Want to get a feel for the area again...

So excited!!!


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

Robbyn said:


> Hey Sailnet Friends
> 
> I decided last minute to head down to the Keys on Wednesday and I am looking for some of the salvage stores you have all been talking about for sails and parts...
> 
> ...


I don't know of a good one in the keys. Sailorman, in Ft. Lauderdale, is a good one.(350 SE 24th Street).
Fort Lauderdale, FL 33316










I used to go in there every couple of weeks when I lived down there. I got some great deals, but you have to go a lot as the inventory is constantly changing.

If you haven't made your plans yet, a good way to go to the Keys is to fly into Ft. Lauderdale (not Miami unless you get a great rate), rent a car, and drive down. It's a slow haul down A1A, but worth it. 

For more fun, take Old Card Sound Road either going down or coming back( but fill up with gas first).

Much better than flying over all of the Keys.


----------



## Robbyn (Jan 15, 2014)

Group9 said:


> I don't know of a good one in the keys. Sailorman, in Ft. Lauderdale, is a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We rent a house @ marker 88 each year for 8 weeks.... I wasn't going
to go but decided last minute.

I been to the one in Miami but there is one down around Key Largo..


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

Robbyn said:


> We rent a house @ marker 88 each year for 8 weeks.... I wasn't going
> to go but decided last minute.
> 
> I been to the one in Miami but there is one down around Key Largo..


You're an old hand then.  I didn't know about the one in Key Largo. Probably a good thing because I spent three weeks anchored off Key Largo in 2010 and it would have probably broken me.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Group9 said:


> You're an old hand then.  I didn't know about the one in Key Largo. Probably a good thing because I spent three weeks anchored off Key Largo in 2010 and it would have probably broken me.


I think I drove by that one over Christmas break. Would be nice to be down there. We rented a place in Key Colony in Marathon.

Regards,
Brad


----------

